# Is this normal?



## Don Despacio (Jan 13, 2004)

I passed a rider today on a brakeless fixie. This town is crawling with 'em, so I don't much notice. This guy didn't have toeclips. Is this a whole new level of stupid?


----------



## Brakebreaker101 (Jan 4, 2009)

I wouldn't use toe clips...


----------



## sanjuro (Sep 29, 2004)

I wouldn't notice a fixie rider.


----------



## longman (May 9, 2007)

*don't worry*

it'll all be over soon


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Don Despacio said:


> I passed a rider today on a brakeless fixie. This town is crawling with 'em, so I don't much notice. This guy didn't have toeclips. Is this a whole new level of stupid?


No, it's an old level of stupid.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

Lol if I had to ride Fixie I'd not want to have those death trap toe clips.....


----------



## ORwoodsrider (Jul 15, 2009)

But come'on guys! They look so coooool! Just make sure you have a trendy messenger bag with all your literature in them. Never know when that'll come in handy.


----------



## motoxkfx123 (Apr 28, 2009)

someone post a pic i dont even know what a fixie is.


----------



## ORwoodsrider (Jul 15, 2009)

Basically, and correct me if I'm wrong, but a fixie is essentially a fixed gear road bike. That means no freehub so you can't stop pedaling. Sounds about as much fun as rollerblading down pikes peak if you ask me.


----------



## Spinning Lizard (Nov 27, 2009)

You have to ride a Fixie with toe clips and crank them down, the OP is right it is about as stupid as it gets flat, how do you brake? Messenger type use the toe clips to hold their feet onto the pedal while braking, cant use clipless, the stress is too much to keep the shoe engaged and they pop out while hard braking. Thats why Philadelphia passed new laws against operating a bike without brakes.


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

motoxkfx123 said:


> someone post a pic i dont even know what a fixie is.












..wait, let me find another picture.. there does not appear to be a bike in this one


----------



## cort (Mar 29, 2004)

Darwinism will sort this form of stupidity out very quickly


----------



## ol-crank (Oct 12, 2005)

*another pic but his one has clipless pedals,*




motoxkfx123 said:


> someone post a pic i dont even know what a fixie is.


I don't ride that much in the city so I haven't tried riding one. I might get into riding indoor track so never say never I guess.


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

Spinning Lizard said:


> You have to ride a Fixie with toe clips and crank them down, the OP is right it is about as stupid as it gets flat, how do you brake? Messenger type use the toe clips to hold their feet onto the pedal while braking, cant use clipless, the stress is too much to keep the shoe engaged and they pop out while hard braking. Thats why Philadelphia passed new laws against operating a bike without brakes.


Most places already have this law, although it doesn't specifically mention bicycles. But if you are operating your vehicle in the streets, you need a vehicle with a functioning brake. There was a kid a few months back that actually got busted by the police for not having a brake. First time I had ever heard of this happening.


----------



## keylay (Nov 14, 2006)

They just jam their feet on the tires or lean over the handle bars, holding the pedals in place. Very crazy if you ask me.


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

Uh, yeah -- really. How can ANYthing in the fixie world be called 'normal', anyway?


----------



## Jwiffle (Jan 26, 2004)

Spinning Lizard said:


> You have to ride a Fixie with toe clips and crank them down, the OP is right it is about as stupid as it gets flat, how do you brake? Messenger type use the toe clips to hold their feet onto the pedal while braking, cant use clipless, the stress is too much to keep the shoe engaged and they pop out while hard braking. Thats why Philadelphia passed new laws against operating a bike without brakes.


I can skid mine with clipless pedals. But I do have a brake for when necesary.


----------



## FlynG (Apr 25, 2006)

I see this as two different types of riding. 

The old school cyclists who ride fixed gear for the challenge and pure fun of it. I suspect if you were to "profile" these riders they would be middle aged and up who will jump on their bike and ride it for 20-80 miles or more just for the ride. They will have multiple bikes of all types and live to ride. Don't knock until you try it. If I have to ride solo, I'll usually take the fixed gear.

The fixie trick riders who have the learned through lots of blood and scabs how to do their tricks. Then there are a ton of poser wannabes trying to imitate them and their hipster lifestyle. Not my cup of tea for sure, but to each his own. 

Flyn G


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

Everything you ever wanted to know about Fixed Gear riding :
http://bikesnobnyc.blogspot.com/
http://bikefag.wordpress.com/


----------



## tihsepa (May 15, 2009)

I love my fixed gear. Its a great ride. 

Of course it is set up with brakes front and rear and its really hard to tell it from a single speed cyclocross bike.


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

FlynG said:


> Not my cup of tea for sure, but to each his own.
> 
> Flyn G


Not your cup of starbucks you mean. :nono:


----------



## jbsteven (Aug 12, 2009)

A bike without a brake(s) is just plain stupid.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

jbsteven said:


> A bike without a brake(s) is just plain stupid.


No it's not dood, it's HIP. Not to mention cool.


----------



## jbsteven (Aug 12, 2009)

mbmb65 said:


> No it's not dood, it's HIP. Not to mention cool.


how HIP and cool is it when someone without brakes slams into a car or a curb and smashes his noodle? 

I fully understand HIP and cool..........but it's still stupid.


----------



## motoxkfx123 (Apr 28, 2009)

funny when they slam into a car or curb.


----------



## rlb81 (Aug 18, 2008)

Don Despacio said:


> I passed a rider today on a brakeless fixie. This town is crawling with 'em, so I don't much notice. This guy didn't have toeclips. Is this a whole new level of stupid?


Completely off topic....I think I need to go catch up on 5 years of Red Meat. I totally forgot about it


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

rlb81 said:


> Completely off topic....I think I need to go catch up on 5 years of Red Meat. I totally forgot about it


You can check it here.


----------



## davidarnott (Feb 28, 2007)

*There Is No Normal*

This is an abnormal reality. It is an inadaquate universe. It creates life and then tortures life to death. This is a sadistic reality. It uses beauty as bait. Catch And Release. Then we all go to hell to be punished for an eternity.


----------



## civil (Feb 13, 2008)

Jwiffle said:


> I can skid mine with clipless pedals. But I do have a brake for when necesary.


Same here, clipless works well.

But I couldn't imagine not having my front brake.........


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

jbsteven said:


> how HIP and cool is it when someone without brakes slams into a car or a curb and smashes his noodle?
> 
> I fully understand HIP and cool..........but it's still stupid.


Well that would be cool too.


----------



## M-Train (Jan 12, 2008)

It is an interesting trend, trying to imitate bike messengers. The most ridiculous part is the flat-brimmed hats and skinny girl pants they wear. It cracks me up when I see people bring those bikes into town on their car to ride/pose. I remember seeing bikesnobnyc post a picture of the ultimate poseur fixie on the back of an Escalade with a "one less car" sticker on the bike (california plates, of course). Some of the bikes do interest me, they look simple, sleek and cool. The color coordinated chain, rims, etc.. is lame though, as far as I am concerned. For me personally, I live too far away from anything with some good sized hills to make a fixie or a cruiser practical. No need for a townie when you don't live in a town. SS bikes are cool though, especially my SS mt. bike.


----------

